# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Taxi Nội Bài - Nhanh - Rẻ - Đón Trả Tận Ngõ

## taxinoibaigroup

*Taxi Nội Bài - Nhanh - Rẻ - Đón Trả Tận Ngõ 
*

– Chuyên Đưa Đón khách trên tuyến Sân Bay Nội Bài,Hà Nội và đi các tỉnh giá rẻ ,luôn là sự lựa trọn sáng suốt của bạn.
– Đi Sân Bay Có Ngay *Taxi Nội Bài giá rẻ ,* Hà Nội – Nội Bài gói 180K, đi Chung 150K, Tuyến Đón Nội Bài 250K/4c.Tổng đài đặt xe :  024 66873000  / 024 66873368 
– Chúng tôi sử dụng các dòng xe đưa đón Sân bay như : ( Toyota  Vios , Innova , Altis, Huyndai , Fotransit … ) và nhiều dòng xe chất lượng khác



Taxi Đón Chiều từ  Nội Bài → Hà Nội : 

– 250.000đ/4 chỗ – 280.000đ/7 chỗ (Quận H.kiếm,Tây Hồ,  Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….)
– 260.000đ/4 chỗ – 300.000đ/7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa, Từ Liêm…)
– 270.000đ/4 chỗ – 320.000đ/7 chỗ (Hà Đông,Hoàng Mai, thanh trì.)
– 500.000đ/lượt Taxi 16 chỗ Đón Sân Bay Liên hệ ngay Hôm Nay.
Taxi tiễn, Chiều từ Hà Nội → Nội Bài :
– 180.000đ/4 chỗ  – 230.000đ/7 chỗ (Quận H.kiếm,Tây Hồ, Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….)
– 200.000đ/4 chỗ – 250.000đ/7 chỗ(Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa,Từ liêm,thanh xuân…)
– 220.000đ/ 4 chỗ – 280.000đ/7 chỗ (Quận Hoàng mai,Hà Đông…)
– 350.000đ/lượt taxi 16 chỗ đi Sân Bay 
*Taxi Nội Bài hai chiều Hà Nội → Sân Bay Nội  Bài → Hà Nội :*

– 430.000đ/4 chỗ  –  470.000đ/7 chỗ(Quận H.kiếm,Tây Hồ,Ba đình,Cầu Giấy..)
– 450.000đ/4 chỗ  – 500.000đ/7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa ,Thanh Xuân…)
– 470.000đ/4 chỗ – 520.000đ/7 chỗ (Quận Hoàng Mai, thanh xuân,Hà Đông…)
 Giá trên đã bao gồm 1h chờ tại Sân Bay Nội Bài, quá 1h thu thêm 30k/h chờ tại sân bay.
– Chúng tôi Chỉ Cách Quý Khách Một Cuộc Gọi Tổng đài : (024)66873000  Hân Hạnh được Phục vụ Quý Khách
* Với đội ngũ lái xe nhiều kinh nghiệm và những chiếc xe  đời mới, dịch vụ Taxi Nội Bài  sẽ mang lại cho quý khách sự phục vụ thoải mái và vui vẻ nhất.

*TAXI SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI*

**

Điện thoại : 024 66873000 / 024 66873368
Hotline : 0942668885 / Zalo 0942668885
Email : taxinoibaiairport@gmail.com
http:taxinoibaiservice.com
http:taxinoibaiservice.vn
http:taxinoibaiservice.com.vn

----------

